# Fusion Wedding Photos and Video



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you guys starting doing stuff like this too? We offer this as an addon to our wedding packages. Let me know what you think.


----------



## camz (Dec 3, 2009)

I have since I got the 5D MK II.  We actually already offered this in a few jobs in the past however we had our videographer take the video instead.  He put together a slideshow and incorporated some video clips with our stills.  I think the selling point to this approach is that the video doesn't get neglected over time like it usually does.  Combining stills with video I think will catch some of the clients interest however price wise I don't really know how much it's going to be valued.  I'd love to do this however as business owners I think specialization is still key...plus I don't know crap about video(taking and editing)! lol.  Maybe outsourcing this type of editing can be justified by the mark-up? *shrug*.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 3, 2009)

It's fairly new territory for us too.  Our clients have been eating it up so far.  I'm thinking that I'll know it's a success when people start coming to us because of the fusion video.  So far it's generated excitedment, but no new business.


----------



## camz (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like what you guys did.  Is the video taken by your photography business as well?


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes.  Our primary shooter will shoot photo only.  The secondary shooter shoots candid photos and video.  On days where we're shooting photo and video, it's an almost constant switch back and forth for the second shooter.


----------



## astrostu (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm a fan.   You've given me another idea now on what I can do for my advisor when I shoot his wedding next summer.


----------



## KAikens318 (Dec 4, 2009)

I love it!!! Beautiful couple, great job on the movie. Makes me wish my D80 took video!


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!
It seems like prosumer cameras are moving in the direction of offering video.  I use the 5D MKII, and I know Canon's 7D offers video now too.  I can't remember which Nikon's have video, but I know there's at least 1 or 2.


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 4, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> Thanks guys!
> It seems like prosumer cameras are moving in the direction of offering video. I use the 5D MKII, and I know Canon's 7D offers video now too. I can't remember which Nikon's have video, but I know there's at least 1 or 2.


 
The D90 and D300s have video for Nikon.


----------



## transformed (Dec 7, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 7, 2009)

transformed said:


> Brilliant!


Thanks!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Dec 7, 2009)

I always have mixxed feeling about things like this.  For one, it just seems boring to me.  And obviously it's neither my wedding, nor my images, so there's not much invested interest on my part.  But things like this usually end up being neither a slideshow nor a video, which creates a lack of synergy in my opinion.  I tried watching the whole thing, but I just couldn't hang with it.  Don't get me wrong, the images are great.   

The other thing is that I've seen people try to use dslr video in two way, besides standalone.  It's either combined with video that was shot by a videographer with video equipment, in which case it's very obvious when it goes from video clips to dslr clips; or it's combined with dslr stills in which case you go between crisp, clean still images, and shaky, dull video clips.  I'm not saying that's the only way it can be, but it's about all I've seen.  A few times I've seen things that are well synergized, bit not many.  

Let me ask a question.  How do you deal with the copyright issue of using music in your videos?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 7, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> How do you deal with the copyright issue of using music in your videos?



That is a very interesting question. Would love to read the answer. Especially if the video is posted on YouTube.

I once worked as a director for slide shows and just before I left we had started incorporating video into the shows so I know that it has great possibilities. With what you are doing you are somewhat limited by the size of the screen, while we were using 3-500" screens, but I still think you can create something nice. However, I would make sure to shoot better video that what is in this one. Too many oof moments. It would also help to use a decent video editing software.

But commercially I can see a lot of potential there. For a while anyway. Eventually I imagine the same thing will happen that happened to the "vacation slide show party" with most people not wanting to watch, lol.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 7, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> I always have mixxed feeling about things like this. For one, it just seems boring to me. And obviously it's neither my wedding, nor my images, so there's not much invested interest on my part. But things like this usually end up being neither a slideshow nor a video, which creates a lack of synergy in my opinion. I tried watching the whole thing, but I just couldn't hang with it. Don't get me wrong, the images are great.
> 
> The other thing is that I've seen people try to use dslr video in two way, besides standalone. It's either combined with video that was shot by a videographer with video equipment, in which case it's very obvious when it goes from video clips to dslr clips; or it's combined with dslr stills in which case you go between crisp, clean still images, and shaky, dull video clips. I'm not saying that's the only way it can be, but it's about all I've seen. A few times I've seen things that are well synergized, bit not many.
> 
> Let me ask a question. How do you deal with the copyright issue of using music in your videos?


 
Thanks for the feedback.  I guess it's all a matter of perspective because our brides love it, and they've been selling well.  All the music is in the youtube video is royalty free.  Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Dec 7, 2009)

How do you find royalty free music?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 7, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> How do you find royalty free music?



This guy just posted today: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/186064-royalty-free-music.html

Otherwise, google it and you'll get a bunch of things.


----------



## craig (Dec 8, 2009)

I see this as being a hit. Make sure you bill and advertise accordingly. This will be so popular people will expect it for free if you do not take the bull by the horns so to speak.

I also was bored to death by the video. None the less I do not doubt you will pick up the editing skills quickly.

Love & Bass


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 8, 2009)

I use triple scoop for my royalty free stuff.  In my opinion, it's the best royalty free around.
Craig, thanks for the feedback.  Probably when we get some free time I'll really start putting in some time to improve my adobe premier skills.  I'm not really sure what it would take to make the video more interesting, but I can start playing around with different effects and transitions for starters.


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 8, 2009)

No I dont, I only offer a photo slide show. Video job is for video operator, I think


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 8, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> I'm not really sure what it would take to make the video more interesting, but I can start playing around with different effects and transitions for starters.



One suggestion... before you start playing much with effects and transitions I would recommend looking at high end work. Effects and funky transitions tend to develop a very cheesy look over a period of time, whereas a good cut is generally more timeless.


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 8, 2009)

oh, and one other thought... 

I think your images are great, but the video is a little lacking. As you move forward I would suggest reducing the clips that show the camera focusing (or clip them so that it is not included). My other thought is that I think the fact that every single image is being zoomed either in or out is a quite repetitive.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 8, 2009)

NateWagner said:


> LarissaPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really sure what it would take to make the video more interesting, but I can start playing around with different effects and transitions for starters.
> ...





NateWagner said:


> oh, and one other thought...
> 
> I think your images are great, but the video is a little lacking. As you move forward I would suggest reducing the clips that show the camera focusing (or clip them so that it is not included). My other thought is that I think the fact that every single image is being zoomed either in or out is a quite repetitive.



I agree with this but I would still put in a couple of fade-ins/outs. At the very least you could start and end the video that way and another one somewhere in the middle. I know you did  the start and end but the opening fade-in is a bit fast for my taste. I would also put in a title. B&G's names and the date is all I mean by title.

Mostly I think I would try to do more video and have longer scenes. They seemed rather short overall.

And don't forget your copyright notice. I don't remember seeing one.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys!  Good insight.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree that there was a little too much Ken Burns effect.  It gets old pretty quickly...  Great effort though, keep at it!


----------



## red1013 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Larissa,
I work with Cheryl Sutter and she Spoke very highly of your work. I saw the shots of her son, Very nice!!!


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Red!  We had fun with that session.  In fact, her son was our winning ambassador for our high school senior ambassador program.
It's always good to meet another St Louis area photographer.  Maybe we'll run into each other one day.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 12, 2009)

I think this is definitely the wave of the future, ok photography mixed with ok video,
as more people buy into the DSLR with video capability.


----------



## jubb (Dec 12, 2009)

Pretty Cool video.  Ahhh... If I only I had the 5D Mark II.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jul 5, 2010)

We have ended up adding this as an addon service.  We've actually completely changed the way we do the videos - I'll be swapping out the sample video with an updated one soon.

For those of you interested in how we're pricing this service... 

St Louis Wedding Videographer - Larissa Photography


----------



## PhotoVM (Aug 17, 2010)

If you are in need of another source for royalty free music check out Target Market Music .  They have a smaller  but growing library of very high quality music and at a fair price.


----------

